# Xen mit einem unmodifizierten Gastssystem (teil. gelöst)

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe mir mit Suses SLES ein Gastsystemimage erstellt (inkl. config).

Es funktionierte auch ganz gut unter Suse.

Leider geht das nicht unter gentoo. Hat jemand schon ein funktionierendes System mit gentoo erstellt.

Leider läßt sich XEN auch nicht mit USE debug compilieren.

Kann jemand helfen? Wo muß ich anfangen?

G. R.

Edit hier noch meine config:cat /etc/xen/win

```

disk = [ 'file:/var/lib/xen/images/sv2003/hda,ioemu:hda,w' ]

memory = 512

vcpus = 1

builder = 'hvm'

device_model = '/usr/lib/xen/bin/qemu-dm'

kernel = '/usr/lib/xen/boot/hvmloader'

name = 'win'

vif = [ 'type=ioemu,mac=00:16:3e:f9:68:25,bridge=xenbr0' ]

dhcp = "dhcp";

stdvga = 0

sdl = 0

vnc = 1

vncviewer = 1

ne2000 = 0

localtime = 1

on_poweroff = 'destroy'

on_reboot = 'restart'

on_crash = 'restart'

boot = 'c'

cdrom = '/dev/hda'

```

hier das Log:

```

xm create win

Using config file "/etc/xen/win"

VNC= 1

vncviewer: ListenAtTcpPort: bind: Address already in use

vncviewer: ListenAtTcpPort: bind: Address already in use

Started domain win

xenconsole: Could not read tty from store: No such file or directory

```

xm list

#Name                              ID Mem(MiB) VCPUs State  Time(s)

Domain-0                           0      598     2 r-----  4050.0

win                                   30      512     1 -b----     0.0

[/code]

Bitte um Hilfe!

[code]Last edited by Tinitus on Sat Jul 29, 2006 7:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SinoTech

Du weißt schon, das man für ein unmodifziertes Gastsystem Hardwarevirtualisierung braucht (bsp. Pacifica von AMD)? Hast du einen Prozessor der sowas unterstützt?

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Tinitus

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Du weißt schon, das man für ein unmodifziertes Gastsystem Hardwarevirtualisierung braucht (bsp. Pacifica von AMD)? Hast du einen Prozessor der sowas unterstützt?
> 
> Mfg
> 
> Sino

 

Du hast gelesen, daß unter Suse das ganz gut läuft nur unter Gentoo nicht  :Wink: 

Verwende den selben Rechner  :Wink: 

G. R.

----------

## SinoTech

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

>  *SinoTech wrote:*   Du weißt schon, das man für ein unmodifziertes Gastsystem Hardwarevirtualisierung braucht (bsp. Pacifica von AMD)? Hast du einen Prozessor der sowas unterstützt?
> 
> Mfg
> 
> Sino 
> ...

 

Vielleicht bringt SuSe ja schon einen Xen-fähigen Kernel mit  :Wink: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Raistlin

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*    *SinoTech wrote:*   Du weißt schon, das man für ein unmodifziertes Gastsystem Hardwarevirtualisierung braucht (bsp. Pacifica von AMD)? Hast du einen Prozessor der sowas unterstützt?
> 
> Mfg
> 
> Sino 
> ...

 

 :Question:   :Confused: 

So im Sinne von  *Quote:*   

> A: Hmm, mein Computer ist zu langsam..
> 
> B: Easy, man - compilier doch einfach den 2.8.43, dann hast du gleich 1.423GHz mehr

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## Tinitus

Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz.

Xen läuft ja...bloß nicht mit unmodifizierten Gästen unter gentoo

G. R.

----------

## SinoTech

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz.
> 
> Xen läuft ja...bloß nicht mit unmodifizierten Gästen unter gentoo
> 
> G. R.

 

Ahso, da hab ich wohl was falsch verstanden. Heißt also unter SuSe kannst du unmodifzierte Gäste ausführen, unter Gentoo aber nicht? Hmm .. tjo, in dem Fall bin ich leider auch etwas überfragt  :Sad: .

Mfg

Sino

----------

## think4urs11

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

>  *SinoTech wrote:*   Du weißt schon, das man für ein unmodifziertes Gastsystem Hardwarevirtualisierung braucht (bsp. Pacifica von AMD)? Hast du einen Prozessor der sowas unterstützt? 
> 
> Du hast gelesen, daß unter Suse das ganz gut läuft nur unter Gentoo nicht 
> 
> Verwende den selben Rechner 
> ...

 

Nur damit ich das auch verstehe ... d.h. du versuchst ein _binäridentisches_ Gastsystem (sprich exakt das gleiche Xen-VM-Image) einmal auf einem Suse-Xenhost und einmal auf einem Gentoo-Xenhost laufen zu lassen und es läuft unter Suse aber nicht unter Gentoo?

Wie siehts denn mit den Kernelsettings zw. S-Xen ung G-Xen aus? Irgendwelche signifikanten Unterschiede?

----------

## Tinitus

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*    *SinoTech wrote:*   Du weißt schon, das man für ein unmodifziertes Gastsystem Hardwarevirtualisierung braucht (bsp. Pacifica von AMD)? Hast du einen Prozessor der sowas unterstützt? 
> 
> Du hast gelesen, daß unter Suse das ganz gut läuft nur unter Gentoo nicht 
> 
> Verwende den selben Rechner 
> ...

 

Naja den Suse Kernel und den Xenkernel kann man nicht vergleichen.

Ich habe es schon mal versucht, daß die Xen Module auch als Modul gebaut werden. Dann läuft das aber mit den Gentoo Scripts nicht richtig.

Wenn ich die Module dann manuell lade läuft alles auf den selben Fehler hinaus.

die XEN Scripte sind unter Suse auch ein wenig verändert ...oder unter gentoo?

Vielleicht sollte ich einmal die Suse Scripte einfach rüberkopieren?

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*    *Tinitus wrote:*    *SinoTech wrote:*   Du weißt schon, das man für ein unmodifziertes Gastsystem Hardwarevirtualisierung braucht (bsp. Pacifica von AMD)? Hast du einen Prozessor der sowas unterstützt? 
> 
> Du hast gelesen, daß unter Suse das ganz gut läuft nur unter Gentoo nicht 
> 
> Verwende den selben Rechner 
> ...

 

Bringt nichts Windows System bleibt im "blocking" Zustand

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

Irgendetwas stimmt mit meinem Kernel nicht bloß was:

Das habe ich gerade gefunden:

tail -f /var/log/xen*

==> /var/log/xen-hotplug.log <==

xenstore-read: couldn't read path backend/vbd/1/768/node

xenstore-read: couldn't read path backend/vbd/2/768/node

xenstore-read: couldn't read path backend/vbd/3/768/node

xenstore-read: couldn't read path backend/vbd/4/768/node

ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy

xenstore-read: couldn't read path backend/vbd/3/768/node

xenstore-read: couldn't read path backend/vbd/27/769/node

ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy

ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy

ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy

==> /var/log/xend-debug.log <==

ERROR: Unrecognized image format

ERROR: Error constructing guest OS

ERROR: Kernel image does not have a a.out9 header.

ERROR: Unrecognized image format

ERROR: Error constructing guest OS

ERROR: Kernel image does not have a a.out9 header.

ERROR: Unrecognized image format

ERROR: Error constructing guest OS

 on the domain 0 kernel command line.

==> /var/log/xend.log <==

[2006-07-28 21:04:10 xend] DEBUG (DevController:132) Waiting for devices usb.

[2006-07-28 21:04:10 xend] DEBUG (DevController:132) Waiting for devices vbd.

[2006-07-28 21:04:10 xend] DEBUG (DevController:138) Waiting for 768.

[2006-07-28 21:04:10 xend] DEBUG (DevController:403) hotplugStatusCallback /local/domain/0/backend/vbd/3/768/hotplug-status.

[2006-07-28 21:04:10 xend] DEBUG (DevController:417) hotplugStatusCallback 1.

[2006-07-28 21:04:10 xend] DEBUG (DevController:132) Waiting for devices irq.

[2006-07-28 21:04:10 xend] DEBUG (DevController:132) Waiting for devices pci.

[2006-07-28 21:04:10 xend] DEBUG (DevController:132) Waiting for devices ioports.

[2006-07-28 21:04:10 xend] DEBUG (DevController:132) Waiting for devices vtpm.

[2006-07-28 21:04:10 xend] INFO (XendDomain:363) Domain sv2003 (3) unpaused.

xenserver ~ # rm /var/log/xen*

xenserver ~ # touch /var/log/xend.log

xenserver ~ # touch /var/log/xend-debug.log

xenserver ~ # touch /var/log/xen-hotplug.log

xenserver ~ # tail -f /var/log/xen*

==> /var/log/xen-hotplug.log <==

ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy

==> /var/log/xend-debug.log <==

==> /var/log/xend.log <==

G. R.

----------

## think4urs11

mal abgesehen davon das du dich nicht selbst zitieren solltest   :Wink: 

hilft dir das evtl. weiter - http://lists.xensource.com/archives/html/xen-users/2006-04/msg00236.html

----------

## Tinitus

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> mal abgesehen davon das du dich nicht selbst zitieren solltest  
> 
> hilft dir das evtl. weiter - http://lists.xensource.com/archives/html/xen-users/2006-04/msg00236.html

 

Nein leider nicht. Versuche jetzt noch mal auf eine funktionierende Kernel .config zurückzugreifen. Mal sehen ob das geht.

G. R.

Nachtrag:

P.S. Mir ist aufgefallen, daß XEN unter bestimmten umständen nach einer gewissen Zeit den Rechner einfach einfrieren läßt.

Wie kann man herausbekommen woran das liegt? Ich vermute, daß der Speicher voll läuft?

Hat eigentlich jemand meine angestrebte Konfiguration unter gentoo schon am Laufen (mit ebuilds) Gentoo -> Windows, Linux, etc.

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

habe noch etwas gefunden:

/var/log/qemu-dm.8646.log <==

domid: 4

qemu: the number of cpus is 1

warning: could not open /dev/net/tun: no virtual network emulation

shared page at pfn:20400, mfn: 77cfc

qemu: could not open hard disk image '/dev/hda'

Da läuft noch was schief.

G. R.

----------

## SinoTech

Du solltest nicht mehrere Threads für das gleiche Problem haben, denn das hilft niemandem.

Xen läuft nicht mit einem unmodifizierten Gastssystem (Dieser hier)

warning: could not open /dev/net/tun: no virtual network emu

XEN quemu Part fails

Mfg

Sino

----------

## think4urs11

Ich muß SinoTech leider zustimmen, im Laufe relativ kurzer Zeit (< 5 Monate) haben sich von dir inzwischen 22 Threads zum Thema Xen angesammelt.

Die (noch) (bestehenden) Probleme scheinen alle irgendwie auf das selbe hinauszulaufen aber so ganz schlau werde ich daraus nicht. Immerhin hat es ein Thread sogar in den Doku-Teil geschafft (10), also warst du doch eigentlich schon mal am Ziel.

Evtl. solltest du dir mal in aller Ruhe erstmal sämtliche Informationsquellen und HowTos aus den diversen Threads vornehmen und dann konzentriert und strukturiert die Problemchen eines nach dem anderen abarbeiten.

Referenz: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22

Weitere mögliche Quellen für Informationen wären z.B.

Xen Wiki

Xen mailing lists

(deutsches) Xen-Forum

HowTo - Xen-3 Gentoo-guest

HowTo - Xen Full-VT mit SuSE

HTH

T.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich bin schon ein ganzes Stück weiter. Zumindest läuft jetzt ein unmodifizierter Gast.

Leider habe ich immer noch Probleme mit VNC. und der lib tls.

D.h. ein vorbereitetes System läuft unter gentoo.

Leider bekomme ich noch immer angezeigt, daß modprobe auf tls basiert, deshalb ist die Verarbeitungsgeschwindigkeit reduziert.

und

ich kann nicht per vncviewer auf meine virtuelle Maschine zugreifen.

Diese Fehler sind aber meines Erachtens gentoo bedingt. Mal sehen was der heutige Tag bringt. Bisher sind 12 Stunden mit Try und Error vergangen.

Dazu konnte mir noch keiner weiterhelfen.

@Think4UrS11

diese Threads kenne ich alle Rückwärts  :Wink: 

meine Doku funktioniert auch  :Wink:  nur leider ist das ein modifizierter Gast. Das ist noch etwas anderes als unmodifizierter Gast.

Das konnte ich aber lösen. Werde ich mal im Wiki nachtragen...wenn alles geht.

Ich und andere User haben schon angeregt ein eigenes Unterforum für XEN vmware anzulegen. Das würde wohl ein wenig helfen. Nur sind die Admins dagegen. Ich denke nicht, daß das jemandem schaden würde oder den Betrieb des Forums verteuern oder sonst etwas.

Bürokratie im Kleinen eben.

Im Gegenteil es würde die Übersichtlichkeit und Userfreundlichkeit weiter verbessern.

Aber naja ...wieder nur meine bescheidene Meinung!

@SinoTech

also jetzt muß ich einmal meckern  :Wink: 

einmal wird gesagt zu jedem Problem einen neuen Thread aufmachen einmal nicht. Ich finde es sollte jedem User selber überlassen sein.

Und ich habe herausgefunden, daß die Suchfunktion nur halbwegs optimal funktioniert, wenn im Betreff die richtigen Stichpunkte angegeben werden.

Ansonsten hat ein potentieller Fehlersuchender Kilometer von Threads zu lesen. Deshalb würde ich es bevorzugen, wenn ich es so weiter mache wie bisher.

Ich denke man sollte sich darauf beschränken konstruktiv auf die Lösung hin zu arbeiten und nicht Oberlehrerhaft an den Threads zu basteln.

Das haben schon manche Admin's drauf. Obwohl sie sich nicht mit dem Thema beschäftigt haben und deshalb nicht in der Materie stecken.

Aber das ist nur meine bescheide Meinung, die sich nicht mit anderen decken muß.

Aber bitte nicht über dieses Thema hier posten...sonst ist der ganze XEN Thread hin! Und es liest keiner mehr und hilft auch keiner mehr

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

So

wieder ein Nachtrag.

Jetzt habe ich auch das VNC Problem ein Stück weit lösen können.

Mein einziges problem ist nun noch, daß die VM weder per VNC noch über SDL Ausgabe Tastatureingaben annnimmt

per Maus funktioniert es allerdings.

Dazu jemand eine Idee?

G. R.

----------

## SinoTech

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> @SinoTech
> ...

 

Das mag ja sein, nur in allen 3 von mir genannten Threads geht es um das gleiche Problem. Sie sind alle 3 von dir und alle 3 innerhalb eines Tages entstanden. Und sowas sollte man IMHO nicht machen.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Tinitus

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   
> 
> [...]
> 
> @SinoTech
> ...

 

Naja, da es zu XEN wohl nicht viel zu sagen gibt -einfach weil es noch nicht so viel verwendet wird-

zu diesem Thema:

Naja dann sorry! Für mich als DAU sieht es halt nach Einzelproblemen aus.

Aber nach der Erfahrung, die ich in Foren gemacht habe, werden diese nur dann beantwortet werden, wenn man sie in einzelne Häppchen aufteilt.

Also noch mal sorry!

G. R.

----------

